# The circle of life... a personal look   ( musing about life's road from birth to death )



## Pete (Oct 18, 2017)

_The other night I was watching an episode of NCIS when something caught my attention, it was a flashing red light making its way past the closed window blinds. I went to the window and I saw it was another rescue vehicle paying a visit to my apartment complex. Now one would say nothing special about that, but this was the fifth one I had observed in the past month. I guess I should expect to see them more often since I moved into a 'senior community' but the frequency at which they 'visit' gave me pause and inspired the following posting........
_



​*In 1946 at an old hospital on Allegheny avenue in Philadelphia, a baby was borne. In the grand scheme of things it was never noticed, but this infant like millions of others was destined to travel a good portion of its country, serve in the military and even reach out to foreign nations during its lifetime. However to this infant right now the world it arrived in was a scary place with its bright lights and sounds that made it never want to stop crying....



…except for the comfortable rocking and gentle murmuring of someone holding him. Soon it learned that there were two people that were there seemingly at almost every hour to minister to whatever it needed and as we all know during those first years it was totally dependent on them for life itself. As that infant got older it began to learn to do the things needed for survival on its own. Then seemingly, as if by magic, that child now a teenager foolishly thought it didn't need its parents and could handle life on our own.



**For some that meant going off and living a life apart from those that guaranteed its early survival and for others it was a blending of living within the structure of its parents lives and its own while at the same time seeking independence. That said at some point however almost everyone breaks away from that close living together family structure and moves off to live a totally independent life, and for most of those for decades we remain in our own little world only infrequently reaching out to our parents.*



*The circle of life becomes glaringly evident when our parents age and become less independent. For some, like myself, we are asked to return to that original family unit and help them in their last months and days on this earth. It is a task most take on without a second thought because we relied for life itself from our parents and now when they are near deaths door it is we who will make the journey a little easier.*


*Everyone's travel*
* on the road of life is different*
* but everyone's road of life must end.

*
*We arrived*
* in this world helpless*
* and we will leave it the same way.

*
*Hopefully*
* the helpless infant*
* who became the aging adult*
* will complete the circle of life and have*
* their children by their side.*​


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2017)

You know Pete, it’s the same in our senior community. Seems like once or twice a week the emergency trucks come into our community. We do have over 500 homes here and most folks are quite elderly, so I guess it’s to be expected. As long as we didn’t make the call to 911, we are good to go.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2017)

That's a Beautiful message and so very true.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 19, 2017)

Very moving. Thank you.


----------



## Pete (Oct 19, 2017)

Pappy said:


> You know Pete, As long as we didn’t make the call to 911, we are good to go.



The irony is with these new smart phones it takes forever getting to the keyboard to dial 911, so I guess there is basically no difference between me living here in a 'senior' community in Texas or when I lived in my cabin with no phone service.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you, Pete. :wave:
Life is just a journey...
" Roads were made for journeys not destinations ” - Confucius


----------



## DaveA (Nov 29, 2017)

It's just a numbers game.  Get a bunch of old-timers in a group and the numbers (ambulance calls) go up.  Not so much with neighborhoods with folks of all ages.


They opened up an old folks home a mile or so up the road from where we live and shortly after that, an assisted living facility.  Since then ambulances are a common occurrence, day and night.  At least when it's late, with not much traffic,  they tone down the sirens.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 29, 2017)

Pete, I love your post and photo. So very true.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2017)

"Pete....and re-pete"!  Thanks, Pete!


----------



## rgp (Nov 30, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> "Pete....and re-pete"!  Thanks, Pete!





  Indeed....we come into this world....chubby,bald, toothless, surviving on soft food, and needing a diaper...

  For the most part , we go out the same way.......


----------

